# Inappropriate use of speed.



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Followed someone along a fast flowing 60mph road on Saturday and they barely got above 40mph for the two mile stretch I was behind them. Frustrating as I was already late for where I needed to be, but couldn't get a clear shot at overtaking.

Then, to make it all worse, when we got to the village I was heading for, they carried on at 40mph despite the 30mph speed limit.

And they probably think they're safe drivers.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

All to common. They're also often the idiots that flash and shake fists etc when you perform a totally acceptable overtake.

Don't get wound up. Just pity them


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

At least with a TT, if there is the slightest sniff of a chance of getting by...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

London said:


> At least with a TT, if there is the slightest sniff of a chance of getting by...


I'd put money on me getting past quicker in the Beemer than in my old TT. From 40 to 60+ is where it really excells.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

scoTTy said:


> All to common. They're also often the idiots that flash and shake fists etc when you perform a totally acceptable overtake.


So true :evil:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Its the same on the Coast Road into Town, 60 in the 70 bit and then 60 in the 50 bit :twisted:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I guess at them being old - it is a common trait of the elderly to tootle along at 40mph everywhere whatever the speed limit - In Milton Keynes where I live there is a lot of dual carriageway which can make life a bit easier, but it is oooh so frustrating when there isn't :evil: .

Charlie


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Maybe they were on there way to the grave yard - for having a crap car (obviously wasnt a TT) and for being a crap driver!

[smiley=argue.gif] :evil:


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

Kell said:


> Followed someone along a fast flowing 60mph road on Saturday and they barely got above 40mph for the two mile stretch I was behind them. Frustrating as I was already late for where I needed to be, but couldn't get a clear shot at overtaking.
> 
> Then, to make it all worse, when we got to the village I was heading for, they carried on at 40mph despite the 30mph speed limit.
> 
> And they probably think they're safe drivers.


I absolutely hate this kind of driving and I find it unbelievably annoying.... Where I live there are stretches of road that vary from 30mph to 60mph roads...yet some "people" drive at 40mph no matter.... arrrghhhh [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Really pisses off my mate, "40mph club" he referrs to them as. They do 40 everywhere. I don't think my daily commute highlights them much as the lowest speed limit is 40 until you get into to town, and then you'll lucky to do 10.

I notice them when out for a cross-country drive, and it does wind me up too. It's people who just drive and pay no attention to the speed whatsoever. It's a comfortable speed for them move at, bugger what the limit is, and bugger what it says on their dial.

It's drivers like these who give me naughty thoughts of being an annoying Audi driver and sitting on their bumper.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Kell said:


> Followed someone along a fast flowing 60mph road on Saturday and they barely got above 40mph for the two mile stretch I was behind them. Frustrating as I was already late for where I needed to be, but couldn't get a clear shot at overtaking.
> 
> Then, to make it all worse, when we got to the village I was heading for, they carried on at 40mph despite the 30mph speed limit.
> 
> And they probably think they're safe drivers.


I see this happen every day.
I live in a rural village, surrounded by other rural villages, and it always pisses me off.
30 means 30, 60 means 60.

Rogue


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

I drive for a living, so imagine my frustration, the longer I get caught behing people the longer my day is.
I love my job but I tell you I sometimes miss the office environment.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Charlie said:


> I guess at them being old -
> Charlie


You guess right.

The driver was 70 if he was a day and accompanied by two old dears in their lovely 1.0 Nissan Micra.

As ScoTTy says though, despite being late and being frustrated I decided to hang back. After all, I was only taking my daughter to ballet. And while being late is annoying, it's not the ned of the world. Whereas overtaking on a blind bend could be.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Charlie said:


> I guess at them being old - it is a common trait of the elderly to tootle along at 40mph everywhere whatever the speed limit - In Milton Keynes where I live there is a lot of dual carriageway which can make life a bit easier, but it is oooh so frustrating when there isn't :evil: .
> 
> Charlie


Dude, I live in Northampton, and worked in MK until last week.. I use the back roads, and guess what, yup, full of idiots, mostly going to some Government spy center. had had to do well over the speed limit to get past some idiot, like most bad drivers, can all drive fast in a straight line, but can't go around corners, frustrating, got to my long straight, and off we went, got past him, next three corners and couldn't see him.

Also go the fist shakers and light flashers a lot when I over took, do these people not realise to just let us past and be on our way..

And yes, MK drivers are just bloody usels..

Rant over :O)..


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

qstix said:


> like most bad drivers, can all drive fast in a straight line, but can't go around corners,


You get a few like that on Trackdays too :x :roll:


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

You think thats bad imagine me in my job in my Big 5 Ton white van with green and yellow stickers all over it, with blue lights in my grill ,on top of my cab flashing away and a great big Siren screeeeeeeeaming 3 different tunes and no its not an ice cream van... with the words AMBULANCE or ECNALUBMA depending on which way your looking at it on the front sides rear and anywhere else itcan be stuck... the buggers wont move and even overtake cars that have pulled over and even sometimes race us along..... now thats fun.. and we still have to smile


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

I have invented a diagnosis for these people - 'fixed right foot syndrome'.

It explains there inability to modulate the throttle, only accelerate at a certain rate and lack of adjusmtent for hills or bends.

The cure?

Few laps in one of the old three seater F1 cars might 'make or break' them.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Medic999 said:


> You think thats bad imagine me in my job in my Big 5 Ton white van with green and yellow stickers all over it, with blue lights in my grill ,on top of my cab flashing away and a great big Siren screeeeeeeeaming 3 different tunes and no its not an ice cream van... with the words AMBULANCE or ECNALUBMA depending on which way your looking at it on the front sides rear and anywhere else itcan be stuck... the buggers wont move and even overtake cars that have pulled over and even sometimes race us along..... now thats fun.. and we still have to smile


And motorcyclists thourght itw as just them :lol:

On a seperate note, whats your topspeed in that thing? (They seem sooo slow on Mway)


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> On a seperate note, whats your topspeed in that thing? (They seem sooo slow on Mway)


Aren't they largely transit vans with every bit of machinery going bolted on to them?

They don't move especially quick out where I live due to the hills, but still slower than the drivers in front who refuse to speed up until there is a safe-point to pass.


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

Dash said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > On a seperate note, whats your topspeed in that thing? (They seem sooo slow on Mway)
> ...


Nope mostly Mercs, Renaults and the odd VW's No Fords anymore except the rapid responce cars which are Focus's


----------

